# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  عید چ کنیم ؟!

## feriall

سلام به همه!
بچه ها میخواستم اینجا همو راهنمایی کنیم برای استفاده درست از عید! شما چه جوری برنامه میریزید و چیارو میخونید؟ ...

----------


## ZAPATA

کما فی سابق .... درس درس درس درس درس ...... !
...............
فقط چون مهمون میادو میره کمی تمرکز میکاهه که اکشال نداره !  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## WickedSick

1درس
یا
2 تفریح که کار ما رو راحت کنید. :]

----------


## vahidz771

درس میخونیم . رفع اسپم : مرور قبلی ها + برنامه ازمون ها+ زوم رو برنامه های جامع سنجش و گاج  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Mr.amp98

بر اساس قلم چی مرور کن

----------


## zkia

سلام
اگ خوب خوندین تا حالا مرور و ج بندی پایه و اگه بشه پیش 1 (فیزیکش)
این برنامه رو شاید پیش ببرمش
اگ هم ک میخواید جبران بکنین اولویت رو ب مباحث روان تر و تست خیز تر بگیدد
اگ نه ک میتونین برید تفریح. :Yahoo (16):

----------


## Behnam10

درس ميخونم
عيد ديدني ميرم
فوتبال نگاه ميكنم
سينما احتمالا برم
١٣ بدر و ...
اما بازم درس ( البته آزمون هم كه خب هستش ..)

الان ميدونم خيلي ها ميگيد طرف پرته كه عيد سال كنكور ميخواد تفريح هم بكنه ؛ ولي شما مو ميبينيد و ما پيچشش رو ...
هركي عيد رو بكوب بخونه ( بدون تفريح و ...) دو حالت داره ؛ يا اينكه ٦ ماه اوليه رو نخونده ، كه خب هيچ ......
اما دوستاني كه ٦ ماه رو بكوب خوندن ( از جمله خودم ..) بهتره يه چند روزي فشار كاري رو كم كنيم كه يه ريكاوري بشه و آماده سازي براي ٣ ماه آخر رو انجام بديم !!
البته اين نظر منه ..

----------


## amirdostaneh

> درس ميخونم
> عيد ديدني ميرم
> فوتبال نگاه ميكنم
> سينما احتمالا برم
> ١٣ بدر و ...
> اما بازم درس ( البته آزمون هم كه خب هستش ..)
> 
> الان ميدونم خيلي ها ميگيد طرف پرته كه عيد سال كنكور ميخواد تفريح هم بكنه ؛ ولي شما مو ميبينيد و ما پيچشش رو ...
> هركي عيد رو بكوب بخونه ( بدون تفريح و ...) دو حالت داره ؛ يا اينكه ٦ ماه اوليه رو نخونده ، كه خب هيچ ......
> ...


akh gofti behnam delam vase familam tang shode yani bavar mikoni bad tatili madrese faghat vase ghalam az khone biron miram

raftam to shahr didam hame chi avaz shode

shode heyakat kasi ke netesh ghat bod omad to shahr :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Navid70

هیچ مرور تفریح مرور تفریح مرور تفریح
بعد عید انرژی واسه تست داشته باشیم

----------


## Dr.med96

> درس ميخونم
> عيد ديدني ميرم
> فوتبال نگاه ميكنم
> سينما احتمالا برم
> ١٣ بدر و ...
> اما بازم درس ( البته آزمون هم كه خب هستش ..)
> 
> الان ميدونم خيلي ها ميگيد طرف پرته كه عيد سال كنكور ميخواد تفريح هم بكنه ؛ ولي شما مو ميبينيد و ما پيچشش رو ...
> هركي عيد رو بكوب بخونه ( بدون تفريح و ...) دو حالت داره ؛ يا اينكه ٦ ماه اوليه رو نخونده ، كه خب هيچ ......
> ...


ترازتون چند شد؟

----------


## Dr.med96

> akh gofti behnam delam vase familam tang shode yani bavar mikoni bad tatili madrese faghat vase ghalam az khone biron miram
> 
> raftam to shahr didam hame chi avaz shode
> 
> shode heyakat kasi ke netesh ghat bod omad to shahr


شما ترازتون چند شد؟

----------


## jj_golpa

دوستان قلمچی کار!
یه سوال：الان من فیزیک 1 و2 رو با برنامه قلم تو نیمسال اول کامل خوندم..
تو ازمون 7 فر  زوج کتاب فیزیکمو فیزیک 3 جواب بدم که الان دارم میخونم یا این که فیزیک 1 انتخاب کنم که اونا رو مرور کنم؟

----------


## saeed211

> دوستان قلمچی کار!
> یه سوال：الان من فیزیک 1 و2 رو با برنامه قلم تو نیمسال اول کامل خوندم..
> تو ازمون 7 فر  زوج کتاب فیزیکمو فیزیک 3 جواب بدم که الان دارم میخونم یا این که فیزیک 1 انتخاب کنم که اونا رو مرور کنم؟


همه
میگن اون دروسی ک نیم سال اول مطالعه شده
بازم بسته به خودته

----------


## Behnam10

> ترازتون چند شد؟


7200 ولی دیگه تجربه شد کارنامه و ... رو در انجمن نذارم ؛
البته افت ترازم هم برای این بود که دارم برای آزمون 7 فروردین میخونم و پیش رو نخونده بودم ....

----------


## Dr.med96

> 7200 ولی دیگه تجربه شد کارنامه و ... رو در انجمن نذارم ؛
> البته افت ترازم هم برای این بود که دارم برای آزمون 7 فروردین میخونم و پیش رو نخونده بودم ....


سلام دوست عزیز 7 فروردینو چیکار کردی؟چرا اسمتون تو نفرات برتر رشت نیست؟

----------


## Behnam10

> سلام دوست عزیز 7 فروردینو چیکار کردی؟چرا اسمتون تو نفرات برتر رشت نیست؟


سلام
شهرستان بودم ؛ اصلا نتونستم شرکت کنم ...
ایشالله سنجش 25 فروردین

----------


## ahmad 77854

عیدی بگیر

----------

